

Web Developer Walrus - nateberkopec
http://www.quickmeme.com/Web-Developer-Walrus/

======
bitops
I believe we've all inherited or authored a codebase like this at some point.

What's odd is that there seems to be no way to avoid other than someone
becoming the "bad cop".

